# Tiberius X Neptune



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well i have been conditioning the pair for 5 days now Including today. I just now put the two in the tank and they are flaring their butts off lol. Dont worry neptune, (the female) isnt really in, in the tank, she is In a Hurricane Glass in the tank. He is exploring like he never explored before and he is gorgeous when he flares!!

Also he only has half of a beard or (Operculum). His "Beard" is deformed, because only half of it comes out. Although that doesn't stop him from Flaring and opening his mouth.

Well I have so many pictures to show you guys/gals, But im currently in the process of uploading, then downloading them into the computer so it might take a while!!

But i promise i will have them up In about 45 minutes or so to maybe if im unlucky to a hour!!

So bare with me!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Pictures of the pair!!*

the first few pictures is of Tiberius and when i was conditioning them!

Also PLEASE LOOK AT TIBERIUS'S BEARD IN THE FLARING PIC, ITS DEFORMED so what are my chances of getting some deformed fry is the dad is deformed!!?


Well here are the pics!!:

I have about 56 pictures but i only posted a FEW also i will post more pictures later!!


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

Awehh  There cute. It's so adorable that only half comes out lol.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

XSprinkleFaceX said:


> Awehh  There cute. It's so adorable that only half comes out lol.


Yes it is but i dont want the fry to come out like that !!!


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

That's true. It all depends if it's a genetic deformity or if something happened to him...:S


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Hmm I'm pretty sure it's just bad water quality problem. See sometimes bettas have such bad water they can't flare fully and end up like that forver. Even now that he's in clean water it my never come fully out.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

yea i guess!!

That sounds Very Possible!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Can someone please help!!!!!

Please!!

Well i just released the female this morning at around 9:00 this morning and well he was flaring and she was running away from him for a long time. Until it seemed like she said okay thats it im not taking anymore!

So now she is beating him up and tearing his fins! so what do i do? He is sitting on the op of the water and instead of her hiding in the plants he is and he is swimming very slow away from her. Also shes faster because she doesn't have to carry long fins around and he hasn't built a bubblenest !!Im very worried!!

Is there something i can do?


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Just give them time! calm down ! lol


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

weluvbettas said:


> Just give them time! calm down ! lol


Oh my goodness ive never seen aggression in a female like this!! 

Okay i need to calm down its their nature!!
Its so hard to watch my male get torn up!! he is all ripped and still flaring is that good hes flaring back at her and she at him but she is backing down a little!!:/


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Well there not called siamse fighting fish for nothing!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

weluvbettas said:


> Well there not called siamse fighting fish for nothing!


Yes but one minute she is swimming fast away and the next she is tearing him apart!! 

Well i guess i didnt expect that she was going to beat him up. i thought it was the other way around!!


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

My male asent got a single ripped fin. 
she is too much of a coward to fight back. lol


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

lol not this trooper! she just got 1 ray of her back fin nipped at and is still fighting back!! well she stopped and she is a little more calm.

When i went in the room she came up to the front glass and just stared at me. lol

Meanwhile he is still in the back just staying in one spot but occasionally going under the cup.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Spawning update!!*

*Update if anyone cares anymore:-/ :* Well they have finally calmed down and are looking at each other. Also they are very peaceful together! He is just following her as she swims around!

He has been making very tiny bubbles here and there but never really worked on it! They are currently under the cup and he is trying to make bubbles as she watches him and she is swimming back and forth waiting til hes done.

Tiberius IMO is just waiting for her to be ready so he can just embrace with her!

I dont think hes making a bubblenest until the eggs starts coming out! They are just swimming in circles around each other!!

Now does anyone want any pictures?


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

sounds normal  PICSSSSS!!!!!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

ill post them right now!!!


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

ok cant wait!!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Here are the pictures!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I've had overly aggresive males, and overly aggressive females. Red bettas like yours are a little more aggressive than other colors/


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> I've had overly aggresive males, and overly aggressive females. Red bettas like yours are a little more aggressive than other colors/


What does the color have to do with the personality or aggression?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> What does the color have to do with the personality or aggression?


 I'm not sure but all my red dragons from last year tore each other up. Not one spawn produced except one and no eggs and the sister killed her brother.

Red females in my community tanks also took charge as leader.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> I'm not sure but all my red dragons from last year tore each other up. Not one spawn produced except one and no eggs and the sister killed her brother.
> 
> Red females in my community tanks also took charge as leader.




Males are very aggressive toward both sexes, and females are very tolerant to males, but never their own sex.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> Males are very aggressive toward both sexes, and females are very tolerant to males, but never their own sex.


 Not always true. I've had females SHRED males and even kill them.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, females can definitely kill males. I think one of our members had that to happen. I don't remember who it was.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Update: Well tiberius has a HUGE bubblenest that is literally bigger than the cup so hes making more around the cup!! i will see how i can get pictures up after-school and finishing my H.W.

They still havent spawned yet though:/ 

Also, whenever HE is under the nest and SHE comes under with him he wiggles his caudal fin and swirves back and forth in one place. is that normal does that mean hes ready? 

And when she sees that she looks as the nest and swims away, is this spawn not going to work or do they need more time? Passing today will have already been three days:/ and they are not embracing, what is wrong with them?

Should i wait a little longer and give them some time and be pacient or do i (unfortunatly) have to start over!!??? i hope not!! its frustrating and such a hassle and hard but i like it for the challenge! they are wonderful but i dont know what else i could do! the temperature is at 78-80 all the time and i talked to a breeder and he said "that is fantastic so keep the temp at that"!!


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

It sounds like she's ready at least! I heard some males won't let the girl approach them until they think their nest is ready, but on the flip side some girls won't approach the nest unless THEY find it to their standards!  lol!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

So she is a picky betta? lol thats my best guess haha!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Totaly normal. My girls do that a lot and then suddenly spawn.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Thats normal pre-spawn behavior...give them more time and try to not disturb them or anything in the tank, if you have any filtration going you may want to turn that off.
Every pair are different and some will spawn the second they see each other and others, it may take several days to weeks........

If you have any mosquito larva-drop a bunch in with them and this can sometimes stimulate spawning....a high protein diet of live foods works wonders......


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well i took HIM out because she ripped and teared his fins BAD and she is a little devil lol!! but its not funny when you see him. she teared his fins so bad he looks like a female and his whole anal fin is OFF then she started nipping at his body so ive decided to take him out because she was going to the face and i didnt want that!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yup reds are aggressive. Females are little devils. Keep him clean. May I suggest a different pair? Probably a darker color like blue.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Yup reds are aggressive. Females are little devils. Keep him clean. May I suggest a different pair? Probably a darker color like blue.




Yes i want a blue pair of plakats that im trying to get and i want to breed them and perfect their line if there are any imperfections!! so what i want to do is get my plakat pair for $20 like the person said! and he will ship them to me and i willl be happy as ever!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> Yes i want a blue pair of plakats that im trying to get and i want to breed them and perfect their line if there are any imperfections!! so what i want to do is get my plakat pair for $20 like the person said! and he will ship them to me and i willl be happy as ever!


 My HMPKs are in the tank now. Blue carrying dragon and HM


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Okay enough with this boring ol thread and lets get to the exciting one Mr Vamps!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about your male. Maybe you'll have better luck with a different pair, like MrV suggested.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

yea i guess im trying to breed blues next! also i am getting a blue plakat pair for $20 and thats plus shipping


----------

